# Looking to buy Great West Classic or Roadtrek 190V (4 Birth)



## 96360 (Sep 23, 2005)

:roll: Hi, does anyone know of any of the class b rv's for sale. Particulary want a 4 birth with rear lounge.

They seem to be very few and far between.

Any info anyone can impart would be very much appreciated

Thanks :wink:


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi *joebra2*. Welocome to MHF. You could try looking >> HERE <<. :wink:


----------

